# Wide Base Square



## petertha (Dec 16, 2016)

I see these in use sometimes, but seems not very common. What would be the advantage or application over conventional solid squares? Maybe the 'extra' internal edge is presented once the Tee is aligned to something?
I'm like a magpie for shiny things, maybe 'buy now ask questions later'?


----------



## sanddan (Dec 16, 2016)

I'd use that for setting up parts on the weld table.


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 16, 2016)

I have some stainless ones like that. They are great for setup work, and striking lines perpendicular to an edge. Because of the shape you don't have to constantly hold these.


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 16, 2016)

All of the above ,also handy to use on a mill to setup certain things in the vise. I bought a 3 in one a couple of years ago and use it all the time.
Thanks scruffy


----------

